# Memes for wood burners



## barn burner (Feb 17, 2014)

I think memes are funny. I got this app for my iphone that allows me to create them. I couldn't post these on face book because no one would understand. I'm thinking you guys will. Enjoy and think up some new ones.


----------



## barn burner (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## barn burner (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## osagebow (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## pen (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## blacktail (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL


----------



## blacktail (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## tmoneysju (Feb 19, 2014)

funny stuff


----------



## osagebow (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is by far the funniest thread on hearth.com in a long time:


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is too much fun...


----------



## barn burner (Feb 21, 2014)

Man these are hilarious. My wife is even laughing at some of the memes in this thread. Keep em coming.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## blacktail (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Hills Hoard (Mar 3, 2014)

those memes made my day!


----------



## razerface (Mar 3, 2014)

i did not know meme was a word,,,,,, I mistakenly thought they were pictures with a caption.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

So I went a little crazy this weekend.....


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

More for your viewing pleasure.....







View attachment 128863


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 3, 2014)

aaaaaaand one more.......


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 7, 2014)

Got creative this evening......Enjoy


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## smokedragon (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## smokedragon (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## razerface (Mar 8, 2014)

Where did John Wayne go?


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 8, 2014)

razerface said:


> Where did John Wayne go?


----------



## razerface (Mar 8, 2014)

The John Wayne one that said "chuck Norris,,,,never heard of her"


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 9, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ......


----------



## blacktail (Mar 14, 2014)




----------

